# How can i put PDF's on my website?



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

I have a website, and i want to put some PDF files on one of my pages.
Can anyone tell me how i go about doing it please?

My website:

http://www.johkaz.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/

I am using Windows XP Home as my operating system.
Frontpage 2002 as the program to make the pages.
Microsoft Word 2002 to make the files, before making them into PDF's.
CutePDF to make the PDF files.

The PDF's i have made are on my Desktop, but i can't work out how to get them into my website.

Also, can each of the webpages be made into a PDF?
So that someone can save and print off the individual pages?
And can i put the PDF of the page, at the bottom of each page?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

gazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a website, and i want to put some PDF files on one of my pages.
> Can anyone tell me how i go about doing it please? Yes
> ...


hth,

drew


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

Can you tell me if i have done it right please?
As on my page, i have captured the Adobe icon to use on the links.
And as you said i have uploaded the PDF file, and then made a link to it.
And when i click on the link (words) or the icon image it brings up the PDF file.

http://www.johkaz.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/how.html

Is this the right way of doing it?

Thanks.


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

Absolutely! Good job.

drew


----------



## gazza (May 18, 2000)

Hi,

Thanks for all of the help.

Gary


----------

